# Server Issues



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I am aware that we are having intermittent server issues which are causing some people's connection to UK-Muscle to be dropped.

The issue is being investigated and will be resolved as soon as possible.

L


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Lorian who are you and what do you look like?? I want to know if i've ever bumped into you in town or tesco/waitrose etc...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm quite non-social tbh.. that's what comes from growing up in the remote wilderness.

You'd probably only see me if you had a job as the Waitrose delivery driver.

I only venture into town if I absolutely have to.. there's too many people, we're like a plague.

On summer evenings when the call of a cider in the sunshine cannot be ignored I'll probably be sat outside the Langton.

I'm 32, 5' 7" average build. If you see a red Elise driving about with a brunette in the passenger seat then that's probably me and K.

L


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lorian, are you a huge muscle God lol?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

You make yourself sound like a right hermit!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate people too


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there still issues? I am finding the site very slow ATM.

--

A note on growing up in the wilderness; I did too. And it does seem to turn one into somewhat of a unique, solitary, but not unkind, but nevertheless, unsociable being... 

On the plus, I think it makes it easier to think deeply, quickly. And in business, that is a pro, IMO


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Is there still issues? I am finding the site very slow ATM.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


There's a virus scan happening.. it'll be over soon.

L


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Lorian While your here can I request to get my old account deleted. I dont use it anymore and I'm not sure how to do it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JohnEvo said:


> Lorian While your here can I request to get my old account deleted. I dont use it anymore and I'm not sure how to do it


If you PM me I'll be able to sort it...I'm bascially Admin Assistant and can respond quicker 

I'll need your old username and the email that you registered that account wth.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

I think ive pm'd you. Hope it worked lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JohnEvo said:


> I think ive pm'd you. Hope it worked lol


You did indeed...I'll sort it today


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> You did indeed...I'll sort it today


Great thanks katy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> I'm quite non-social tbh.. that's what comes from growing up in the remote wilderness.
> 
> You'd probably only see me if you had a job as the Waitrose delivery driver.
> 
> ...


Do you enjoy long walks on the beach? Hot summer evenings? Cool starry nights and freshly mown grass?

And yes, you sound like a Hermit, also sound similar to me. Its good to see you posting something more personal, you always seem so distant in your posts.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep these issues have been frustrating hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> Do you enjoy long walks on the beach? Hot summer evenings? Cool starry nights and freshly mown grass?
> 
> And yes, you sound like a Hermit, also sound similar to me. Its good to see you posting something more personal, you always seem so distant in your posts.


Not far off.. but shorter walks, cooler summer evenings, early morning sun and red wine.

Ironically the 'professional' server management company who shafted the server were taken on to ease my workload so that I would have more time to post..

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Not far off.. but shorter walks, cooler summer evenings, early morning sun and red wine.
> 
> Ironically the 'professional' server management company who shafted the server were taken on to ease my workload so that I would have more time to post..
> 
> L


Ahhhh no no to red wine. Horrible stuff. A nice ice cold cider my friend.

Ain't that always the case ey.


----------

